# Grass Hoppers!!!



## KGB30 (Jun 9, 2008)

I put chicken wire around my 4 plants to keep normal predators away but I just seen one that I do not know how too keep away from eating my plants & garden. What is the natural way with out harming my plants to keep Grass-Hoppers off of my plants.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 9, 2008)

A quick google search brings up:

"Natural insecticides with Neem as the active ingredient will kill grasshoppers"


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 9, 2008)

On line they state this is the way to keep them out preying mantis'.. What do you think? Will Neem kill the Plants?


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 9, 2008)

MANAGEMENT
Grasshoppers are among the most difficult insect pests to manage in the garden. When numbers are low, they can be hand-picked and squashed. Cones, screened boxes, floating row covers, and other protective covers provide some protection if numbers are not high. However, grasshoppers will eat through cloth or plastic row covers if they are hungry enough. Try using metal window screening. Poultry, including chickens and guinea hens, are excellent predators, but can also cause damage to some garden plants. 

One strategy that can be used in gardens where migration of grasshoppers frequently occurs is to keep an attractive green border of tall grass or lush green plants around the perimeter of your garden to trap insects and divert them from your vegetables or flowers. Don&#8217;t mow this trap crop or let it dry out, or you will send the grasshoppers straight into your garden. 

During years when huge numbers of grasshoppers are migrating, there is almost nothing you can do to protect your plants once the invasion has reached your garden. The best strategy in agricultural and rangeland areas during major migrations is to treat the grasshoppers with an insecticide early in the season when they are still young nymphs residing in uncultivated areas. Usually gardeners do not have control over these areas, however, so their management options are few. Gardeners can apply a bait containing carbaryl around the borders of their garden before grasshoppers arrive. If a grasshopper trap crop is being grown around the border of your garden, these plants can be baited or sprayed with carbaryl or other products to kill grasshoppers. These insecticides have only a few days of residual activity against grasshoppers, and baits lose their effectiveness after rain or irrigation, so they will need to be reapplied if migrations continue. Small grasshopper nymphs are easier to control with insecticides than adults and large nymphs. 

Once grasshoppers have invaded the garden, insecticides will not be very effective. Reserve the use of insecticides for serious situations where they may provide a significant level of control. Carbaryl, especially in its spray form, is very toxic to bees, to natural enemies of grasshoppers, and to aquatic life.

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn74103.html


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 9, 2008)

Neem works very well. When you apply it, be sure to keep an eye out for further problems. I found it to work well untill it rains, a few days after it rains, it's open bar all over again. I purchased praying mantis eggs at my local garden shop,I hatched them in a paper bag on my window sill.I then released them in my area.They are great predatious creatures and are alot better on a daily basis then sprays. However,they will not control everything,lady bugs are good also.Watch out for those hoppers they will make short work of your ladies stay safe


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 9, 2008)

Some Like It Hot

Hot pepper wax insect repellent is the key. It's in all the garden catalogs. Insects can't stand the taste, and therefore do not eat the leaves! And it's natural.
Joseph

http://www.stretcher.com/stories/03/03apr14b.cfm


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help and I hope this helps someone else to.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 9, 2008)

I baught Neem at Aimees Hardare & lady bugs. I sprayed one plant & a Tomato plant just to see if it kills them. I hope this works. Thanks.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a question.
Am I correct in thinking that you can only apply insecticides, pepper sprays, etc. to plants that have not yet flowered?  I wouldn't think I would want to smoke hot pepper wax or poisonous chemicals that had been sprayed on flowering buds.


----------



## Roken (Jun 10, 2008)

Wassup KGB30,
                      I also have a outdoor garden that i framed up out of wood, also using chiken wire on the inside of forms to enclose the grow area.  I was having the same problem with grasshoppers because they could still get through the chicken wire.  Also those white butterflies lay eggs that turn into catapillars, they can do some seriouse damage if your not on gaurd.  I found this great product while surfing around on green house sites, i now use it and have no problems with anymore pests outside.  It's called an "Insect screen" it comes in different threads depending on what your trying to keep out.  You can find it @ greenhousemegastore.com under insect screens of course.  I put my insect screen on the outside of the growing area's frame, with the chicken wire on the inside, nothing has got through since, it also allows for maximum air flow still so you dont have to worry about blocking the breeze. It's fairly cheap and works wonders, hope this can help. Peace and Love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Hot Pepper Wax I found on the Net I was just sounding off of you guys. Being new grower you have to ask or your plants die just as simple as that and it helps other new people like me. 

The insect screen is a good ideal Bro thanks . I used Neem on one of my plants yesterday & it worked this moring my plant waas still healthy. JUST MAKE SURE YOU READ THE INSTRUCTIONS FIRST.

I would like to thank Slart & everyone for there help thanks.


----------



## thief (Jun 11, 2008)

granny had a special mix of cigarette butts and cayanne pepper an dish soap seemed to get rid of most pests and washes away in the rain/watering isnt residual and is pretty cheep.


----------

